# Video Assist Features (Waveform, Vectorscope/Parade, Histogram, False Color, Zebra) w/Zoom and ROI



## TechnicalMonkey (Mar 16, 2018)

Here are a couple of apps to see an idea of what I'm talking about.

4KScope
sdiScope
www.drastic.tv

and

Multiscope Lite/Compact
http://www.rumblehouse.com/

Note: ROI in this case means Region of Interest

What do you guys think?


----------



## Matt Franklin (Mar 21, 2018)

I think yes. I think very much yes. I work with multiple cameras in OBS, usually mixing between cheap webcams and semi-decent DSLRs. They NEVER look the same, and you can only eyeball a match so well without scopes.


----------



## matias_pl (Sep 9, 2018)

I'm voting for this one too. vMix gained these tools recently.


----------



## TechnicalMonkey (Sep 9, 2018)

matias_pl said:


> I'm voting for this one too. vMix gained these tools recently.


So far vMix only does Parade/Waveform, and Vectorscope in RGB and YUV(?), but that is plenty for most calibration needs. I think word needs to spread about this.


----------



## infinitebuzz (Jan 29, 2019)

I use OBS to live stream a cooking show, and I got sdiScope as well.  I use it to setup the cameras before I run OBS, so everything is ready to go as soon as I run OBS.  I am only running three cameras (web cam + 2 camcorders on USB converters) and sdiScope supports up to four.


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 29, 2019)

I recommend adding this to our Ideas page: https://ideas.obsproject.com/


----------



## matias_pl (Feb 4, 2019)

Done, please upvote. https://ideas.obsproject.com/posts/368/video-assist-features


----------



## Fu-Bama (Jul 18, 2019)

@TechnicalMonkey
I'm using Scopes https://vectorscope.co
It works nicely with adjusting multiple cameras, just hit pause and open another window :D


----------



## SubbrSchwob (Jun 7, 2020)

This would be really cool. I use a bunch of lousy cameras, and also the screens I use on the go vary a lot. On my workstation with the Eizo screens and I often times use the RGB Parade in Lightworks (on Linux). In my mobile setup, I can't even rely on the screen I am used to, so I would really appreciate some means of measuring. Zebra is not the most important to me, since my cameras do have it, but the RGB parade would be my #1 wish.

Would it be possible to create this as a filter? So one could have a scene with the same video source than the scene used in the live program, but with the RGB filter on it… either in the multiview in one of the slots or in a seperate projector window.


----------



## Winelfred Pasamba (Sep 21, 2020)

OBS Video Scope Vector RGB Parade Waveform Monitor
					

2020 09 22 00 13 36 OBS Video Scope Vector RGB Parade Waveform Monitor




					www.youtube.com


----------



## CBMoGraph (Nov 10, 2020)

Winelfred Pasamba said:


> OBS Video Scope Vector RGB Parade Waveform Monitor
> 
> 
> 2020 09 22 00 13 36 OBS Video Scope Vector RGB Parade Waveform Monitor
> ...


I think the hope is that there will be a native (or plugin) scope available directly in OBS without the need for borrowing from other softwares. Personally, a luma waveform and a vectorscope are all I need for calibration. I can do that with a Bestview (Desview?) external monitor where I have my projector view for monitoring the broadcast, but it would be nice to have such a view without the necessity of additional equipment.


----------



## andre.delafontaine (Mar 16, 2021)

Thanks to all great input above.

After some (deep) soul searching, I decided to put together an ffplay wrapper script for MacOS grabbing the output of the OBS Virtual Camera that also displayed original image for the luma and a zoomed in version for the vectorscope and skin tones.






As you can see, my skin tone is too near the red by default, adjusted version below using OBS's Color correction filter and shifting the hue




Script attached, simply needs ffplay somewhere in the path. You can remove the .txt extension and make executable using: chmod +x vscope


Comments and evolutions welcome


----------



## Fu-Bama (Oct 12, 2021)

There is _Zebra-lines_, _False-color_, _Waveform_ and _Vectorscope _overlay for OBS, as a ReShade FX shader
on Patreon https://patreon.com/fubax





It is not visible on the final recording or stream, only user can see it.
Runs on the GPU so it's fast. The author is open for suggestions on new filters and features to existing ones :)

and works even in _filters _window:


----------

